# lancaster livery please



## Lyssie (17 September 2015)

I posted a similar plea not too long ago but unfortunately still on the search! I'm looking for friendly part livery (or a yard that does co-op style) on the south of lancaster (As close as possible to the uni) with grazing, big stables and a school. Any suggestions welcome!!! I have my eye on a lovely facility but waiting to see if she can make space for my boy.


----------



## crazydays (1 October 2015)

Lyssie said:



			I posted a similar plea not too long ago but unfortunately still on the search! I'm looking for friendly part livery (or a yard that does co-op style) on the south of lancaster (As close as possible to the uni) with grazing, big stables and a school. Any suggestions welcome!!! I have my eye on a lovely facility but waiting to see if she can make space for my boy.
		
Click to expand...

5 star livery on private yard with just a few liveries, international size dressage arena, walker, beautiful grazing, hacking to die for . Just north of garstang about eight miles south of uni. tel 07773770832


----------



## Passionflower (2 October 2015)

EW equestrian, ring Emma Wilson - 07772208125 near the uni


----------



## Frecklescharm (20 August 2016)

Hey I realise this is an old post but starting uni in October and also need a livery yard near as poss to the uni did you have any luck where did you end up ? Xx


----------



## susanrich (5 October 2016)

Did you find somewhere?


----------

